# how to create a hindi/bengali website?



## abhi.eternal (Mar 19, 2007)

how to create a hindi/bengali website so that it would display properly in ie, ff & opera without any hassle?


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 19, 2007)

Use unicode fonts for regional languages for your website. You can use softwares like barha to compose the text in your desired language.
I have a hindi/marathi website www.mskota.com . To maximize the compatibility i have used hindi unicode. It opens fine with IE, opera, firefox(ff has a bug but there is a temp solution) .

Search abt unicode in this forum , many threads having info regarding your query already exist.


----------



## shaunak (Mar 20, 2007)

A chapter on indian scripts in unicode:
*www.unicode.org/versions/Unicode4.0.0/ch09.pdf


----------

